# Show us Your Desktop...



## Mizmo (May 29, 2022)

mine at the moment


----------



## Murrmurr (May 29, 2022)

I thought you meant this...my actual desktop:


----------



## David777 (May 29, 2022)

You actually meant to ask, show us your "screensaver" background on your computer desktop.  As a photographer performing image post processing and evaluating image aesthetics, I set my screensaver setting to "none' and instead use a medium gray background.


----------



## Nathan (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 29, 2022)

David777 said:


> You actually meant to ask, show us your "screensaver" background on your computer desktop.  As a photographer performing image post processing and evaluating image aesthetics, I set my screensaver setting to "none' and instead use a medium gray background.


well I think the common word we ordinary people use is desktop picture and I did show mine as an example..


----------



## Mizmo (May 29, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I thought you meant this...my actual desktop:
> 
> 
> View attachment 222971


You are a naughty boy....get goin and show us your real  computer desktop


----------



## Murrmurr (May 29, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> You are a naughty boy....get goin and show us your real  computer desktop


I dunno how unless I do what Nathan did; take a picture of it, download it in a file, then resize it, probably, and stick it on here.

But I'll take the easy route. It's a picture of Michelle (my wife), already in a computer file  :


----------



## GoneFishin (May 29, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I thought you meant this...my actual desktop:
> 
> 
> View attachment 222971


Smoking in the house..... OMG.... You bad man......consider yourself told off.. with a waving finger..


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 29, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I dunno how unless I do what Nathan did; take a picture of it, download it in a file, then resize it, probably, and stick it on here.
> 
> But I'll take the easy route. It's a picture of Michelle (my wife), already in a computer file  :
> 
> View attachment 222976


lovely, lovely lady and she should be on your desktop or wallpaper or whatever  you want to call it. for you to adore every time you open PC


----------



## Nathan (May 29, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> View attachment 222977



Clean!  Minimalist!


----------



## Mizmo (May 29, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Clean!  Minimalist!


also boring......hmmmm


----------



## GoneFishin (May 29, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Clean!  Minimalist!


Until you see my task bar (auto hide)


----------



## Murrmurr (May 29, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> lovely, lovely lady and she should be on your desktop or wallpaper or whatever  you want to call it. for you to adore every time you open PC


Yeah, she's my adored screen saver.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 29, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> also boring......hmmmm


Yep but the desktop doesn't show with the browser open so what does it matter?


----------



## Murrmurr (May 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Smoking in the house..... OMG.... You bad man......consider yourself told off.. with a waving finger..


Only after Paxton was re-homed, though. (I say "re-homed" because CPS treats kids like mindless, unwanted pets)

And that tall, cylindrical blue and white thing is an air purifier. A good one, too. Plus, the back door is immediately to the left.

Oh, and also, that's kitty litter in the bottom of that sweet-smellin' ashtray. Changed daily.


----------



## Mizmo (May 29, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> Yep but the desktop doesn't show with the browser open so what does it matter?


Yes but it is nice to open up to a lovely lady  or beautiful flowers or highland cattle or your pet dog or cat.I  just need something to sedate  me  before I start  looking in to bank accounts and such
My task bar is hidden too..


----------



## JaniceM (May 29, 2022)

Admittedly I don't remember how to take screenshots.. but my desktop picture is still Kitty...  in one of her happy napping moments...


----------



## Murrmurr (May 29, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> Yep but the desktop doesn't show with the browser open so what does it matter?


Which is why it's ridiculous to have Backgrounds, Lock Screens, Screensavers, Wallpaper, and Custom Themes.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (May 29, 2022)

Because my husband only has my Granddaughters picture on his I got back on him yesterday and put this on I wish it was as clear as it is on my laptop.


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Only after Paxton was re-homed, though. (I say "re-homed" because CPS treats kids like mindless, unwanted pets)
> 
> And that tall, cylindrical blue and white thing is an air purifier. A good one, too. Plus, the back door is immediately to the left.
> 
> Oh, and also, that's kitty litter in the bottom of that sweet-smellin' ashtray. Changed daily.


I forgive you for this time,, ..but you should just step outside the back door ..lol


----------



## Mizmo (May 29, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Which is why it's ridiculous to have Backgrounds, Lock Screens, Screensavers, Wallpaper, and Custom Themes.


Well I have a Mac which is on desk in bedroom now and at one time was in my living room and it is rather nice to see the picture I have when not in use.  Laptops are different...you just smack down the lid ...
to each his own.....


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Well I have a Mac which is on desk in bedroom now and at one time was in my living room and it is rather nice to see the picture I have when not in use.  Laptops are different...you just smack down the lid ...
> to each his own.....


I agree, and I have a Mac Desktop too....


----------



## Buckeye (May 29, 2022)

I just use what ever was the default on my chromebook.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 29, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Well I have a Mac which is on desk in bedroom now and at one time was in my living room and it is rather nice to see the picture I have when not in use.  Laptops are different...you just smack down the lid ...
> to each his own.....


For sure it's nice, but my computer wants me to select all of those on that list, and I never even ever see 2 of them. 
That's silly.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I forgive you for this time,, ..but you should just step outside the back door ..lol


Yeah, it's like 2 steps, literally. So that's what I do when Michelle's home and what I did when the baby was here...and I'd have 1 or 2 on our walks.

Thank you for caring, Holly


----------



## bowmore (May 29, 2022)

My screensaver is a photo I took in Lauterbrunen in the Bernese Alps. The big waterfall is called Staubacherfalle.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 29, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Which is why it's ridiculous to have Backgrounds, Lock Screens, Screensavers, Wallpaper, and Custom Themes.


 You got that right. All the eye candy does is make the computer work harder with no benefit.


----------



## Mizmo (May 29, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> For sure it's nice, but my computer wants me to select all of those on that list, and I never even ever see 2 of them.
> That's silly.


Just right click on your desktop and select one pic....don't choose the screensaver ..that will take you through all the pics in your wallpaper file.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 29, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Admittedly I don't remember how to take screenshots.. but my desktop picture is still Kitty...  in one of her happy napping moments...  View attachment 222981


Something about cats, you don't own them, it's the other way round. A couple of years ago we said farewell to China-Doll, she died peacefully on my wife's lap. For a while China-Doll was my screen saver.

That is until last August when Little Latin Lupe-Lu died, her passing had to assisted, all the more difficult. 
Her pet name is Lulu and she keeps watch over me from my computer screen.

We still have two feline friends, hopefully they will be around for a few more years to come.
Hopefully, we will too.
First up is Khandi, then Ruby-Mae.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 29, 2022)

bowmore said:


> My screensaver is a photo I took in Lauterbrunen in the Bernese Alps. The big waterfall is called Staubacherfalle.


What does Staubacher mean? Is it someone's name?


----------



## Mizmo (May 29, 2022)

*How to change your background on Windows 10*

Click "Settings" then click on "Personalization." ...
Then head to "Background" and choose your new background by clicking "Browse" to browse the images on your PC. ...
Choose the photo you want for your new background and it should go live.


----------



## AprilSun (May 29, 2022)

horseless carriage, those cats are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Em in Ohio (May 29, 2022)

David777 said:


> You actually meant to ask, show us your "screensaver" background on your computer desktop.  As a photographer performing image post processing and evaluating image aesthetics, I set my screensaver setting to "none' and instead use a medium gray background.


Then perhaps you remember "grey cards."  I still have one!  They were used to calibrate your light meter settings to the camera, back in the day.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 29, 2022)

ManjaroKDE said:


> View attachment 222985


Name dropper!  (-:


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Em in Ohio (May 29, 2022)

Yes, everything is pretty much dumped on my desktop!  I clean it up to give the other great-grandson his due.  The twins' faces are what I see at night after collapsing all the other running windows!


----------



## Dr. Jekyll (May 29, 2022)




----------



## oldpop (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Gary O' (May 29, 2022)

Show us Your Desktop...​
Just a pic of what we'd wake to at our mountain home
Makes me a bit homesick at times

I call it '*Fire on the Mountain'*


----------



## SeniorBen (May 29, 2022)

Here's mine. I need to update my O.S.


----------



## Mizmo (May 30, 2022)

A new one for me...nostalgia for the Auld Sod hits me now and again


----------



## HazyDavey (May 30, 2022)

Desktop? Well ok..


----------



## Mizmo (May 30, 2022)

HazyDavey said:


> Desktop? Well ok..
> View attachment 223086




Another naughty, naughty boy....


----------



## JustDave (May 30, 2022)




----------



## HazyDavey (May 30, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Another naughty, naughty boy....View attachment 223089


Apologies.. My morning coffee was a bit off this morning causing me to be the same.. 
But in the interest of full disclosure I also use a Chromebook laptop, no screen saver / desktop image.


----------



## Mizmo (May 30, 2022)

HazyDavey said:


> Apologies.. My morning coffee was a bit off this morning causing me to be the same..
> But in the interest of full disclosure I also use a Chromebook laptop, no screen saver / desktop image.



I forgive you...have another coffee...go in peace


----------



## Mizmo (May 30, 2022)

Dr. Jekyll said:


> View attachment 223039


neat desktop pic.....says it all


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Barbara971 (May 30, 2022)

Nathan said:


> View attachment 222975


Wow, you are tidy. I’m a disaster.


----------



## Nathan (May 30, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Which is why it's ridiculous to have Backgrounds, Lock Screens, Screensavers, Wallpaper, and Custom Themes.


I set my screensaver mode to 'blank', and just plain wallpaper, as in recent years I've been putting more and more files on the Desktop, and a 'busy' wallpaper makes it hard to see the file icons.

I've got a huge collection of favorite Desktop wallpapers, but seldom use them, get tired of them quickly...


----------



## PamfromTx (May 30, 2022)

Can't get the silly PrtScn to work; uploaded the photo instead.  Too tired to walk to retrieve the cell phone from the living room to take a pic.  I think this photo was taken in 1987 at Disneyland.  I love this photo of Minnie Mouse and I.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 30, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I set my screensaver mode to 'blank', and just plain wallpaper, as in recent years I've been putting more and more files on the Desktop, and a 'busy' wallpaper makes it hard to see the file icons.
> 
> I've got a huge collection of favorite Desktop wallpapers, but seldom use them, get tired of them quickly...


I noticed only a few days ago that most of the theme and screen (/display) options are gone from my PC. In fact, the Control Panel list shrunk by quite a bit; by about half, I'd say. Probably happened after the last auto-update.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 30, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Can't get the silly PrtScn to work; uploaded the photo instead.  Too tired to walk to retrieve the cell phone from the living room to take a pic.  I think this photo was taken in 1987 at Disneyland.  I love this photo of Minnie Mouse and I.
> 
> 
> View attachment 223159


You're both super-cute!


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Can't get the silly PrtScn to work; uploaded the photo instead.  Too tired to walk to retrieve the cell phone from the living room to take a pic.  I think this photo was taken in 1987 at Disneyland.  I love this photo of Minnie Mouse and I.
> 
> 
> View attachment 223159


My goodness Pam, you've barely changed since 87, you have very good Genes... ( and I don't mean the stonewash jeans ) lol


----------



## Sassycakes (May 30, 2022)

HazyDavey said:


> Desktop? Well ok..
> Just remember all we had to do was sit under a wooden desk to protect us from an Atomic Bomb.


----------



## Pinky (May 30, 2022)

My desktop always has a photo of daughter's corgi, Abbi on it.


----------



## Lewkat (May 30, 2022)

This is my current desk top.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 31, 2022)

I just have the default thing.  I once played around with using my own photos...but it involved too much work, cropping it and whatever...so I gave up.

I did once have a photo of a guy beating a world record for weightlifting.  Was inspiring.


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

Pinky said:


> My desktop always has a photo of daughter's corgi, Abbi on it.
> 
> View attachment 223182


I declare Abbi the winner....


----------

